# Cincinnatibassmaster



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

Sign-up Has began for the Tanners Creek Division.
We know have 13 teams already signed-up.
The first tournament is 4 weeks away 5/8/04
So hurry and get them memberships in the mail.
Here are the dates:

5/8/04,
5/29/04,
6/19/04,
7/17/04,
8/7/04,
8/21/04

Remember you can qualify for the super classic and win $10,000 and a new boat.

For more info you can call or e-mail.
or visit my web page:

http://www.home.earthlink.net/~slayer456

Robert Thompson
[email protected]
(513)821-6007


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see that you made it Rob .  Now if only we can get Mike to figure out how he can get him self in .


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

Kinda A Battle To Get In. Had To Give A Reference Of Some One On The Site Already? Couldnt Figure It Out For The Life Of Me. But Now Im Here!


----------

